# NGD - Hapas - Kayzer One - 27" Madness



## Kayzer (Oct 16, 2013)

Looks like I got my own "Signature" Guitar from Hapas Guitars in Berlin.
Craftmanship is crazy, Robert the owner of Hapas guitars is super dedicated about his work and spent more time discussing this built with me than any other luthier. Also his prices are very very good.
You should definitely check this dude out.

String tension is crazy on this guitar, its a very bright instrument perfect for super low tunings, i play GCGCFAD and the Lundgren M7 is definitely one of my favourite passives!

As always a nice video and some pictures of my new battle axe


----------



## Aris_T (Oct 16, 2013)

Love the parallel lines of the grain! Great headstock!

HNGD and enjoy!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm digging that finish.


----------



## nikt (Oct 16, 2013)

What scale and strings are you using on this Kayzer?
I've seen you with both baritone and standard scale.


----------



## Hapas (Oct 16, 2013)

nikt said:


> What scale and strings are you using on this Kayzer?
> I've seen you with both baritone and standard scale.



It's D'Addarios 10-52 + 68
27" scale


----------



## AliceLG (Oct 16, 2013)

Saw this one on Facebook (I think)

Sweet guitar!

Quick question: how long was the build time? I was looking for luthiers here in DE months ago and never checked Hapas out. I'm currently working with a great luthier here in town, but it never hurts to hear from someone else.


----------



## Hapas (Oct 16, 2013)

AliceLG said:


> Saw this one on Facebook (I think)
> 
> Sweet guitar!
> 
> Quick question: how long was the build time? I was looking for luthiers here in DE months ago and never checked Hapas out. I'm currently working with a great luthier here in town, but it never hurts to hear from someone else.



8-16 weeks


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Oct 16, 2013)

The finish reminds me of a Gibson les paul BFG


----------



## Vostre Roy (Oct 16, 2013)

That finish is pure freaking sex

HNGD buddy!


----------



## Daf57 (Oct 16, 2013)

I love that finish!! Congrats, man, that's a sharp guitar! Enjoy!


----------



## Felvin (Oct 16, 2013)

Voll hübsch, das.


----------



## Mr Richard (Oct 16, 2013)

That looks BRUTAL!!!

Seriously.....brutal, loving the last side shot.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Oct 16, 2013)

This thing is beautiful, man. HNGD.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Oct 16, 2013)

My face after the first picture :O HNGD dude


----------



## celticelk (Oct 16, 2013)

Yeah, that finish is badass - loving the way that texture looks under the lights. HNGD!


----------



## Daeniel (Oct 16, 2013)

Incredibly nice looking axe!


----------



## chrisxrome (Oct 16, 2013)

Awesome finish on that, jeeez! HNGD man!


----------



## arcadia fades (Oct 16, 2013)

Hmmm... looks like soggy cardboard


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Oct 16, 2013)

Wow, I think this is really beautiful - I love it, man. Congratulations


----------



## mphsc (Oct 16, 2013)

^ +1, also love the logo.


----------



## Leuchty (Oct 16, 2013)

What are the specs?

What bridge is that?

Looks freakin' awesome mate, congrats!


----------



## gunch (Oct 16, 2013)

Neat twists on existing designs, I like it 

Is your vid stuff from a new band?


----------



## yellowv (Oct 16, 2013)

Love it. Love the shape, the top carve, the finish, the neck, the headstock. Everything. Finally a new builder not just blatantly copying everything else out there. 

What are the specs?


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Oct 16, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Oct 17, 2013)

I love that guitar!!! And the video is pretty damn good, too, I'm definitely feeling this song. Happy NGD!


----------



## TGN (Oct 17, 2013)

Very cool looking! HNGD!


----------



## Shawn (Oct 17, 2013)

Wow.  Very nice. I love the finish and the body design is sleek...sharp looking guitar!


----------



## russmuller (Oct 17, 2013)

Wow... the wood grain and finish are breathtaking! Good for you, man!


----------



## Bretton (Oct 17, 2013)

love those bevels


----------



## enghell (Oct 17, 2013)

Wow, looks great! HNGD!


----------



## BusinessMan (Oct 17, 2013)

Damn that is epic


----------



## Skullet (Oct 18, 2013)

My mind was blown away with those pics - your playing blew the rest of me away  . Killer axe and playing my good man


----------



## Acrid (Oct 18, 2013)

HNGD! Such an epic axe, awesome playing too, what tuning?


----------



## Hapas (Oct 18, 2013)

Acrid said:


> HNGD! Such an epic axe, awesome playing too, what tuning?




GCGCFAD


----------



## simonXsludge (Oct 18, 2013)

Looks great!

Can't wait to finally start my build with him. The designs have been ready for a while, just need to make the downpayment finally!


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Oct 18, 2013)

I love the finish. Seriously, that style of worn-looking oil-rubbed is awesome.


----------



## Lava Joe (Oct 20, 2013)

Holy crap I love the sides and the back of the neck, the changing in the finish is insane. Wow, congrats man. Gorgeous!


----------



## Erockomania (Oct 20, 2013)

First of all, the song is badass! The music and mainly the vocalist remind me of Gojira, which is one of my favorite bands... so props there.

The guitar is way badass. Congrats man!


----------



## will_shred (Oct 20, 2013)

That might be one of the most badass and mean looking guitar's I've ever seen. Awesome playing also!


----------



## serch777 (Oct 21, 2013)

Hapas said:


> GCGCFAD



Hi Hapas, I guess you are the creator of this beauty. Can you tell us the specs?


----------



## TIMEwaveXERO (Oct 21, 2013)

Congrats my man! That is a gorgeous instrument you have there. 
...
...now
specs ! specs ! specs ! specs ! specs !


----------



## Hapas (Oct 21, 2013)

TIMEwaveXERO said:


> specs ! specs ! specs ! specs ! specs !



Body: Ash
Neck: Rosewood/Ebony with Carbon Reinforcement 
Neck Thickness: 18mm on the 1st and 20mm on the 12th Fret 
Headstock: Swamp Ash
Fretboard: Ebony
Frets: Stainless Steel, PLEK`d on Super Low
Scale: 27"
Side Dots: Luminlays 3mm
Bridge: ABM 3257
Tuners: Hipshot Grip-Lock
Pickup: Lundgren M7


----------

